
Manufactured Views, and Information the Public Can't Handle - bigstartups
http://www.bigstartups.com/wac6/blog/917/Manufactured-Views-and-Information-the-Public-Cant
======
protomyth
The linked to blogs from this article (particularly the NYT) sound very much
like sour grapes. Get-Out-The-Vote and Call-You-Congressman initiatives have
been going on for a long time. It is only now that "normal" people who don't
have a lot of time to spare can voice opinion and organize their own social
circles with social media. It's not really some master plot by some dark
organization, it is more along the lines of the new desktop publishing
revolution (Publisher -> DTP == Union / Party / Corp Organizers -> Social
Media).

